# The funnest things I've made so far



## Cogsy (Dec 11, 2012)

These parts were so enjoyable, not so much while I was making them with brow furrowed, fingers crossed and lip quivering, but once they were successfully completed. In fact, I'll probably make more, just for fun.

The cam gears were made by first managing to grind a cutter to 40°, then using that to cut a 'hob', mill the cutters on the hob, harden it, anneal it and then sharpen it. Then I just turned a blank, stuck it into the dividing head on the mill and cranked like there was no tomorrow. All up, those gears are the result of maybe 15 hours work (with testing and many mistakes), but the next ones will only take 1/2 an hour or so.

The spark plug was more straightforward, but still took me quite a while. I'm just chuffed that I managed to make them at all!

The 5 cent coin in the picture is about the same size as a U.S. dime. The plug especially is super small for me...


----------



## Generatorgus (Dec 11, 2012)

Nicely done.


I've made spark plugs and they can be pretty tricky.

But gears?  Not ready for that yet.

GUS


----------



## surfside (Dec 11, 2012)

Finely done.!


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Gears did worry me when I started the project, but I don't have the money for a set of proper cutters, so I had to give it a go. I'm sure I made it more difficult than it should have been, but it wasn't all that bad. I just kept testing on some scrap ali until I got a good enough result to make them in brass. Have a go - it's fun!


----------



## surfside (Dec 12, 2012)

Cogsy said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> !




You're welcome




Cogsy said:


> I just kept testing on some scrap ali until I got a good enough result to make them in brass. Have a go - it's fun!


I guess, everything is worth it. Oh Goodluck to you.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 12, 2012)

Well done, I cut my first gears last week with a single point cutter and was pretty pleased with the results. I would like to try building a hob next.


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice Cogsy, I need to make some plugs in a little while (if I don't give up on the head first). I like the look of yours.

Jim


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Dec 13, 2012)

I fully agree,  I cut gears (mod 0.5, 0.8, 1.0) with tools made &#8203;&#8203;by myself, and they work perfectly, I do not consider even having to buy other, there is a gear on the plan, I do it now. it's so good, how wonderful is this hobby. 
watching the sparkplug that I just bought for my new 4-stroke, not very cheap, I will most certainly have a go at doing them myself for my 4 in line that will follow...
Cheers


----------



## ELM6061 (Dec 13, 2012)

How the heck do you make a spark plug?
The metal bits I can probably figure out, but, what do you use and how do you do the ceramic?

Nice work by the way Cogsy, cutter/hob/gears are on my to do list.

Eddie


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 13, 2012)

ELM6061 said:


> How the heck do you make a spark plug?
> The metal bits I can probably figure out, but, what do you use and how do you do the ceramic?


 
It's not ceramic, just an insulator. I used Corian (counter top material I'm told), which I bought off ebay. It was sold as pen turning blanks and is quite cheap. It drills and machines nicely, but it's a bit brittle so you have to be gentle when getting the small bits done.

GailInNM posted lots of detail and a PDF on making them, that I modified for the size I needed. Here's the link - it starts at post 259 - http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f14/tiny-i-c-engine-7397/index26.html

They look so cute my wife wants me to put one on a necklace for her


----------



## ELM6061 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cogsy said:


> It's not ceramic, just an insulator. I used Corian (counter top material I'm told), which I bought off ebay. It was sold as pen turning blanks and is quite cheap. It drills and machines nicely, but it's a bit brittle so you have to be gentle when getting the small bits done.
> 
> GailInNM posted lots of detail and a PDF on making them, that I modified for the size I needed. Here's the link - it starts at post 259 - http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f14/tiny-i-c-engine-7397/index26.html
> 
> They look so cute my wife wants me to put one on a necklace for her



Thanks for that (I think, another thread to read now LoL) Cogsy. I never thought about machining the insulator then using glue, as I would have thought the heat would melt the glue. I always thought the insulator was molded/poured, what a dill and a lesson learned.
Eddie


----------

